# HDA sound skipping



## Nightmare (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller sound card and it is constantly skipping when playing back any audio (from xmms or mplayer for example). It's like a very brief judder almost like a buffering issue but I can't work out whats causing it.

When it skips, nothing else seems to be affected, the mouse doesn't freeze nor does the cpu spike. The spectrum analyzer in XMMS doesn't even seem to be affected.

I have another system with 82801*G* revision of the sound card that doesn't seem to any problems at all.


```
> uname -r
7.0-RELEASE
> cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xfc100000 irq 22  [20071129_0050] [MPSAFE] (1p:3v/1r:2v channels duplex default)
> sysctl -a | grep snd
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_buffersize: 16384
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 1
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2007061600/i386
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
> sysctl -a | grep pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.AZAL
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x293e subvendor=0x1458 subdevice=0xa002 class=0x040300
dev.pcm.0.%parent: pci0
dev.pcm.0.wake: 0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 3
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 2
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 16384
dev.pcm.0.polling: 0
dev.pcm.0.polling_interval: 250
```

Loaded in the Kernel Conf as:

```
device sound
device snd_hda
```

Using SHED_ULE on a Core 2 Duo system with 2GB ram and an Nvidia Card.

Any one have any ideas?


----------

